# How about a good buy thread?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A lot of people are saying how this is a great time to buy with all the cheap prices
that are out there right now. If you know of a good buy post it here and provide a
link if possible. Guns, Parts, Fire arms or anything related.
AMMO? "items on sale thread"

Palmetto State Armory has the Colt/Walther AR-15 for $299 free shipping
If you jump over to Gun Broker you will see this gun with bids up to $400
and it says reserve not met. - I have one and it's a blast shoot all day for
just a few bucks.- Grand kids love this gun

Colt M4 Carbine .22lr Made by Walther 5760300


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Colt LE6920 $699 With carry handle - Law Enforcement Only - Mexico Roll marks
I can't figure out how to rid of the extra picture-

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/698903076


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There is already a "Be on the lookout for a good deal" thread in this forum.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

RedLion said:


> There is already a "Be on the lookout for a good deal" thread in this forum.


Opps 
< Dork sometimes


----------

